
Co.cycles – Search Engine for Open Source Code - dekhtiar
http://cocycles.com/
======
vincent_s
Nice :) Would be cool to limit search results to well-commented code only.

~~~
jonisar
That's a good idea

------
someusers
Wow! it really aims to directly find great code snippets. very useful!

------
koder2016
Are you betting on ".cycles" domain to appear in future?

------
jonisar
Still work to be done, but def could be useful

------
jonnysas
Blow minded!

